# wire stripping



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

:whistling I used to strip off the insulation of bigger stuff with a table saw, so that I could get #1 scrap price. For the last few years, I've been using a rig called the "eraser". The parts for it are all over the internet, especially eBay, which is why it was attractive to me. I've never had to buy blades for it, since the same guy that sharpens my drill bits and hole saws sharpens the blades. What I have had to buy are the guide mandrels for each gauge of conductor. They are some sort of hard plastic (probably polyethylene), and they wear over time. They are cheap enough on the net. I don't bother to strip anything smaller than 3/0. I let my scrap pile up in 55 gallon drums at the shop, and only have a guy skin some out if he's filling out a short day. My scrap copper and aluminium is my "vacation fund", amounting to several thousand dollars each year in earnings I don't have to report. (Did I say that?) By the way, scrap #2 steel is a penny a pound. It makes saving old panels, fixtures, conduit, and meter bases worthwhile if you have a place to pile them up. It at least offsets the cost of emergency light battery and fluorescent lamp disposal costs. I know some guys are working out of their homes or out of a storage unit. You might want to think about a place where you can accumulate scrap. It's free money....


----------



## brian11973 (Apr 13, 2006)

MDSHUNK.......can you give some more infor on this thingy-ambobber wire stripping device. That item did not come up under anything close to "contruction" or "industrial" on ebay.

I am working on a old downtown building. The service is 8' by 12'. Somehow comes as 240V 200A 3 phase, ends up 30A single phase. These 400 pounds of panels will end up at the scrap yard as steel & copper & brass.


----------



## selloutsmurf (Mar 9, 2007)

*tools*

Are there any hand tools out there for striping wire to take to the scrap yard?


----------



## Cam2 (Jan 9, 2008)

...80 cents (unstripped) 2.70 #1 bright here in baltimore.


----------



## sniperelectech (Feb 5, 2008)

thats it in a nut shell. I went a couple months ago and got 2.34 for unstripped and it was 2.60 for stripped. So unless your making a *living* on scrap copper is it really worth all the extra effort. Unless you scap a ton or more of copper a year it may not be worth the high dollar stripper. Besides ebay is the best place to buy expensive tools used and at a cheap rate.:thumbsup:


----------



## TomScrap (Feb 17, 2008)

*Wire Stripper*

I've used a Wire zipper for a long time now. I can strip about 20 pounds an hr. depending on the size wire,10-12 ga. It is simple to use I don't mount mine to a bench I clamp it in a vise. If you need more information on it 
Google thewirezipper.


----------



## MF Dagger (Jan 29, 2008)

My dad used to have me strip larger cable and the copper/brass etc out of old fuse boxes. Maybe you just need to invest in a kid or two.


----------

